# Oak Island Surf



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Brother is heading down to Oak Island for a week. What’s the surf/pier fishing looking like? Any finger mullet in the surf yet? 
Thanks


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

SE 63rd to Middleton is finishing a beach nourishment. The fishing will most likely be a little slower in this area.


----------



## DanCam1313 (Jan 5, 2011)

Trevfishin said:


> Brother is heading down to Oak Island for a week. What’s the surf/pier fishing looking like? Any finger mullet in the surf yet?
> Thanks


Been down the last couple of days. The only thing really biting is Croaker and Whiting.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

K, thanks.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I was down a few weeks ago. Honestly typical Oak Island fishing. Not much good to say about it. Been like that for years.........oh and the "point"? Its history. Blocked off and full of houses. So glad I sold out and left.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Brother caught a keeper trout, blue, Spanish and flounder in the surf today at Oak. Tossed the flounder back even though it was legal.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Trevfishin said:


> Brother caught a keeper trout, blue, Spanish and flounder in the surf today at Oak. Tossed the flounder back even though it was legal.


Flounder season is closed. Good thing he did toss it back


----------

